
Emissions Impact of Having 1 Less Child - jameslk
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aa7541
======
deogeo
This cannot possibly work as long as immigration is used to offset population
decline:

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/why-the-us-needs-more-
imm_b_5...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/why-the-us-needs-more-imm_b_562425)

[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2007/may/13/immigration...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2007/may/13/immigrationasylumandrefugees.immigrationandasylum)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/23/baby-crisis-
eu...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/23/baby-crisis-europe-brink-
depopulation-disaster)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/26/japan-under-
pr...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/26/japan-under-pressure-to-
accept-more-immigrants-as-workforce-shrinks)

The same publications that push 'have fewer children' for developed countries
(which mostly already have below replacement rate fertility), sharply
criticize people who apply this to developing countries:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/emmanuel-
mac...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/emmanuel-macron-
africa-development-civilisation-problems-women-seven-eight-children-
colonialism-a7835586.html)

[https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/children-carbon-
fo...](https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/children-carbon-footprint-
climate-change-damage-having-kids-research-a7837961.html)

~~~
mytailorisrich
> _The same publications that push 'have fewer children' for developed
> countries (which mostly already have below replacement rate fertility),
> sharply criticize people who apply this to developing countries_

Indeed.

Population control is crucial and should apply to developing countries with
high priority because they are the ones experiencing high population growth.

It is high controversial to suggest this, though.

------
unstatusthequo
Someone please send this to the Duggers. I lost count after 18.

